# The End of Games Day UK



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I picked up a couple of interesting, if not totally new pieces of information at the weekend at the 40k Open day in Nottingham. I could not track down this rumour anywhere else on the forum so posting a new thread seemed appropriate.

The first and probably the most major piece of information that I got is that Games Day is no more. The yearly single day 10k person event is being replaced. This will apparently be called Warhammer Fest and will occur on October 11th and 12th. The 12th also including the Golden Demon awards. It is a limited event with 2500 tickets and will be happening in Coventry. 

Hopefully this will be an improvement on the poor quality of recent Games Days, but only time will tell.

The second interesting thing I learned is that the new method of releasing miniatures ad hoc and away from a formal release schedule is the way forward as far as GW is concerned. We can expect single box releases with data slate or WD rules that are outside of main Codex releases. Main codexes may not get revisited for even longer periods but releases of additional units for hard to make codexes such as SoB are a real possibility (these are paraphrased from the words of the developers)

An interesting chat to a member of the WD confirms what we have been saying for some time. GW as a company have made a conscious effort to move away from competative style game and to the old style beer and pretzels game which they enjoy playing. The lad more or less said who needs points just bring what you like to a battle and see what happens.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Well as long as its better than GD last year I don't mind however as this warhammer fest is limited to 2500 tickets I'm worried the prices are going to skyrocket. That said there were significantly less tickets at GD last year weren't there? But I can't remmeber how many.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Why move it from Birmingham? Is it because the current places like the NIA and NEC are up for sale and not in a position to hold it? Also the name is stupid, Warhammer Fest? reminds me when people tried to get rid of Christmas and tried to call it Winter Fest.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

"Warhammer Fest"...... :rofl:

Seriously, that is awful. But I guess it's more GW-sounding. Especially as we now have stuff like 'Warlord Games Day' and the like


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

Could have been worse... could have been Warhammacon!


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I think it is named because its in October, so instead of Octoberfest you have Warhammerfest. But yes a stupid name. Unless of course they follow the traditional of having Octoberfest waitresses.










The feeling I got was that the move to Coventry make it closer to GW HQ. Plus I'm sure they can get a 2500 seater conference hall for a lot less than the massive space they used at either the NIA or NEC.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

humakt said:


> I think it is named because its in October, so instead of Octoberfest you have Warhammerfest. But yes a stupid name. Unless of course they follow the Octoberfest traditional waitresses.


Having been to the Oktoberfest, I can attest to not seeing a single dolly bird that looked that serving beer. There were plenty dressed like that, but most of them looked like bulldogs licking piss off a nettle. I know I wouldn't want to see our local red shirts dressed like that either.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

humakt said:


> I think it is named because its in October, so instead of Octoberfest you have Warhammerfest. But yes a stupid name. Unless of course they follow the traditional of having Octoberfest waitresses.


Make it so and I'll book mine now :wink:


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Having been to the Oktoberfest, I can attest to not seeing a single dolly bird that looked that serving beer. There were plenty dressed like that, but most of them looked like bulldogs licking piss off a nettle. I know I wouldn't want to see our local red shirts dressed like that either.


thanks kp, I now have tea all over my computer screen and Fulgrim.:laugh:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Nacho libre said:


> thanks kp, I now have tea all over my computer screen and Fulgrim.:laugh:


:thank_you::grin:


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Well they do have some things in common they both tend to have busty ladies in costumes.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

From the GW Coventry Facebook page:-

SOME FANTASTIC AND AWESOME NEWS GUYS!!!!

WARHAMMERFEST is happening right on our doorstep! Coming to the RICOH ARENA, COVENTRY on Saturday 11th and Sunday 12th October !

This October sees the first ever Warhammer Fest. a celebration of all the multiple worlds of Games Workshop, you'll be able to experience all kinds of Hobby Demos, seminars, you'll be able to talk to the design studio and have your first opportunity to grab the newest Games Workshop, Black Library and Forge World products, as well as access to event only merchandise and limited edition product.

This will also be the forum for this years Golden Demon painting competition, the premier arena for the best miniature painters in the world.

Tickets go on sale THIS WEDNESDAY so be sure to get down to the store to get yours! Theres 2,500 available for Saturday, and 2,500 available for the Sunday.

Sundays event plays host to the GOLDEN DEMON painting competition so if you want to enter, or just marvel at the fantastic entries be sure to get in and get your ticket early- its sure to sell out!

As its half term we are open on Tuesday and Wednesday so be sure to get down and get yours- don't miss out!!!


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Whilst I can understand people coming to Birmingham for the day and return, I don't understand how they can expect people to stay over night.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Words_of_Truth said:


> I don't understand how they can expect people to stay over night.


You can all kip on my sofa. k:

I think they expect people to go to one day or the other. With the Golden Daemon awards on the Sunday, that day will sell out very quickly I should think.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Whilst I can understand people coming to Birmingham for the day and return, I don't understand how they can expect people to stay over night.


this is where you and i differ, i would much prefer to make a weekend of it, get to see everything at my pace,go for a few beers and a meal and then back the following day to see more, a lot of conventions are over a weekend,or this way you can choose a day that suits you, a lot of people don't like to do very much on Sundays as they have to be at work on Monday morning,so Saturday would be preferable.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I guess it's just that I live in Birmingham and now the convention is no longer here that's put a downer on it  I would consider going to the saturday one tbh.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

I find it interesting how there is no mention of Armies on Parade however


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

hmm correct me if i am wrong here but isn't the ricoh arena something to do with the struggling football (soccer) club in coventry?? :scare:

Does this mean GW are helping to prop up a local team??? :grin:


----------



## Brother Dextus (Jan 30, 2013)

the_barwn said:


> hmm correct me if i am wrong here but isn't the ricoh arena something to do with the struggling football (soccer) club in coventry?? :scare:
> 
> Does this mean GW are helping to prop up a local team??? :grin:



I live in cov and the footy team play at Northampton town for their matches as they cant afford the rent to play at the Ricoh. (At least thats the general gist of it)

The Ricoh will be astranomical costs to hold the event, but I suspect the council will have had a hand in the arrangement somewhere along the lines - I mean, tom Jones even sang in Coventry, and Coventry's a right shithole!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Well they do have some things in common they both tend to have busty ladies in costumes.


Our re-enactment events tend have a few as well...... :spiteful:



SonofVulkan said:


> You can all kip on my sofa. k:


Sold. :laugh:



bitsandkits said:


> this is where you and i differ, i would much prefer to make a weekend of it, get to see everything at my pace,go for a few beers and a meal and then back the following day to see more


This. Most definitely this :good:



Brother Dextus said:


> I mean, tom Jones even sang in Coventry, and Coventry's a right shithole!


Ever been to Dudley? 
I believe @Logaan has certain views, don't you bro? :laugh:


----------



## Squire (Jan 15, 2013)

I find the idea of GW deliberately moving away from competitive gaming and towards 'beer and pretzel' gaming alarming, but also a bit confusing. What's the point? I don't see how having a game with a set of rules that facilitates tournament play and balance would harm the casual scene. Also I'm not sure how they could make the game more casual after bringing in unbound- maybe someone here could help explain what could be done to please casual players even more. If you are mostly into the hobby side and just field units for fun why would you be bothered that the rule set in place is balanced and that tournaments exist? Would they care or even notice that codices have good internal balance? If you only see the gaming side of the hobby as a social distraction why would you be put off by your units being appropriately costed in terms of points? Maybe there's a money making explanation but I can't for the life of me see it


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Squire said:


> I find the idea of GW deliberately moving away from competitive gaming and towards 'beer and pretzel' gaming alarming, but also a bit confusing. What's the point? I don't see how having a game with a set of rules that facilitates tournament play and balance would harm the casual scene. Also I'm not sure how they could make the game more casual after bringing in unbound- maybe someone here could help explain what could be done to please casual players even more. If you are mostly into the hobby side and just field units for fun why would you be bothered that the rule set in place is balanced and that tournaments exist? Would they care or even notice that codices have good internal balance? If you only see the gaming side of the hobby as a social distraction why would you be put off by your units being appropriately costed in terms of points? Maybe there's a money making explanation but I can't for the life of me see it


I think its less about money and more about encouraging people to play with what they like, rather than constantly thinking about what will work best in a tournament. I generally take the same army time after time and hope it will have a reasonable chance of winning, but I now feel unfettered and can design a new list every game if I want.

Also 40k is a bloody big game. Internal game balance has been abandoned so that more units can be created for each faction. With the release of supplements and data slates it would be almost impossible to play test everything to make it 'balanced' with other factions. When you add in forge world models with approved rules it makes it even more complex. I have written more or less the same thing in a blog a few days ago if you want to read my thoughts in more detail (see my sig for a link), but this more or less covers what I feel GW have done.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I like both the hobby and gaming aspect, there are some lovely models that are simply pointless on the battlefield or at the very least very situational or difficult to use. I agree it's about finding a balance.


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

Words_of_Truth said:


> I agree it's about finding a balance.


 Something the rule writers fail to do on a daily basis 

TBH the game for a long period in the 90s when I was at my peek interest in the game and it probably had peek interest from customers was built almost entirely on escalation.
By that I mean they brought out the rules, then a book, then the next book would be better than the previous one or a soft counter to it, then the next book did the same thing to that book and again and again as it went on.
A few exceptions were around at the time like in WFB Empire and Dwarves were ridiculously powerful armies with ridiculously strong toys to play with.
After going through a round or 2 of this people started to get annoyed with their army being really strong but getting weaker over time due to the latest thing being introduced to make the next army better.
Personally I have seen this start again. When flyers came in they were really powerful, then became ok and common place, then became kinda naff, then got a boost with the next round of good things to come in. Dark Angels was the first 6th edition codex for space marines and had a few extra bells and whistles. However 8 months or so later the Space Marine book came out with almost all the same bells and whistles but also a few of its own, kinda making the DA book redundant as it now offered very little that was special anymore (whitescars are now better bikers than ravenwing for instance). Now we are on the verge of Spacewolves hitting and will like be a load of extra stuff with to make it better than the space marines one.
The sad thing is that actually to rescue a few of these books would be easy enough to do. Most of those bells and whistles that get added get put in to the new codex when the rerelease it. So as they are using WD to dip feed the new content to us anyway with the pts values and stats. Why not include stuff like "Dark Angels may also take Centurions" or whatever.
Equally with new armies frequently getting a new rule or 2 they have worked out, they could also work on adding additional content to the older books in the same way if required, rather than leaving it for a supplement or dataslate to get you it.

ANYWAY enough ranting, it is time for cheese burgers


----------

